# Betty roaring fork valley paddlers?



## L-Bow (Apr 16, 2007)

Looking for a few Betty paddling partners for class 2-3 around the Roaring Fork valley area - Cemetary, Shoshone, Avalanche to BRB and more :razz: for weekends or after work on weekdays.


----------



## gearjunkie1 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am available most week night evenings.


----------

